# Vanda (Neofinetia) in Japan



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 10, 2015)

With everybody posting stuff about this species lately, I thought I'd share a few in my collection this year. I'm pretty rough with my plants, not repotting as much as I should, and letting nature do most of the work. Still, a few look pretty good this year.

Benisuzume - the cute little pink flowered form. I've been growing this plant for 10 years now. Flower count is just so-so, but still a nice display.







Tamakongou - this little guy was planted on a tree fern "love swing" a few years back. It is doing pretty well and with time it should get pretty huge. Nice flowering this year despite any significant care on my part.






Seikai - I've grown this clump for around 8 years now - slow growing variety, but then again most Neos aren't what you'd call "fast". Two flower stalks this year made it to flowering. A must have for the Neo collector.











Finally, a wild form of "fuuran" that is mounted on another tree fern love swing. After struggling for the first few years, it is finally flowering pretty well this year.






More to follow in the next couple weeks. I went to a local Neo show last weekend, so there should be a video out on that soon too - probably August, my downtime at work.


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2015)

They all look fantastic. Particularly the Sekai the Sekai is my personal favorite. The beni is also putting on quite a show!

I hope to get my neos in that condition at some point. Roots all over the place and healthy.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow!!!!! Great specimens!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice collection -- and you have _more_???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 10, 2015)

Dot, I have around 70 in pots (all fuukiran types), plus a bunch in the open garden. Ditto with Dendrobium moniliforme, though not quite as varied a collection. I really do need to keep better care of them.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 10, 2015)

Lovely Seikai! The others aren't bad either. oke:


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2015)

Love them all and can't bloom any of them in my warm,
shady greenhouse. I think your plants look splendid.


----------



## myxodex (Jul 11, 2015)

Beautiful plants, thanks for posting and I look forward to more pics. 
I agree about Sekai, it's such a treat to have.
I'm wondering if you get pods forming on your garden neo's, ... are there pollinators about and have you seen them?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2015)

Outstanding.

What is a 'love swing'?????


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Outstanding.
> 
> What is a 'love swing'?????



Ha, ha! I just did a google image search for "love swing" and got an eye full of something unexpected… ah, I guess I'm from a more innocent time. My intention was one of those old wooden swings that young lovers would hold hands and drink tea on a summer's night. Apparently it has a different meaning these days


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 11, 2015)

I just googled love swing and was equally shocked. hahaha 
Well, what a perversion of the word love. lol
Reprogram your brain to never use love swing, but *Swing Bench*

Swing Bench, swing bench, swing bench.....  

By the way, Swing Bench was the first thing that came to my mind though when I saw your description. 

Beautiful bunch of neos, by the way!

Benisuzume has been on my wish list as I want soft pink colored neo in my collection, but I have a few of (Shutennou x Koto) crosses and one came out pretty similar in color. I am yet to find out another one which is about to open up in about a week or less.

How long have you had that Tamakongou? 
I have one with about four fans and it has not yet flowered for me.
I like how small the whole plant is.

I'll look forward to more pictures and video.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey HP7, I've had the Tamakongou for around 7-8 years now - started as a single fan. These guys grow into monsters, with over a hundred fans possible on one plant. As for flowering, give them more light - something akin to what you'd give a bright growing Cattleya, but be careful not to burn it.

Yes, no more love swings for me  

I should have a few more photos for this year's plants. I grow mine too dark and so they flower just so-so. More light!


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I should have a few more photos for this year's plants. I grow mine too dark and so they flower just so-so. More light!



Please do post even if the flowers are just so-so!

I remember doing a search, a year or so back you posted a bluish/purplish neo hybrid the kept the neo form. The color on that hybrid was amazing. I can only imaging what else you have tucked away in your grow area that doesn't get enough light oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2015)

> Ha, ha! I just did a google image search for "love swing" and got an eye full of something unexpected…



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

Nice bunch of neos.. I'll take the tipo wild form..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 13, 2015)

OK Marco, here's another one called 'Kurume Tora'. I bought it at a local show and can't find any information it, so I guess it is a locally produced plant and not widely known. The flowers have a slight pink blush to them and the new root tips are a brilliant ruby red.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the plant form and flowers on 'Kurume Tora' -- very nice.


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2015)

The kurume tora is Really neat and well grown. The form is very consistent. Time permitting please do continue to post photos of your neos. It really is interesting to see the variations that are floating around in Japan. Particularly the ones that are not really offered here. 

When do the neo shows usually take place in Japan?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. "Love swing"... Sheesh!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Dot, I have around 70 in pots (all fuukiran types), plus a bunch in the open garden. Ditto with Dendrobium moniliforme, though not quite as varied a collection. I really do need to keep better care of them.


They sell them in the grocery stores where Tom lives! :evil:


----------



## theshatterings (Jul 15, 2015)

Lovely vans (neos). I'm now convinced I do need a Seikai.. or a Manjushage.. which would you pick first?

I knew well enough what a love swing was.. Lol. You guys are great ; )


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2015)

Marco said:


> When do the neo shows usually take place in Japan?



In time with their natural blooming cycle - here in Kyushu that would be the first week of July normally. Some were a little early this year.



NYEric said:


> They sell them in the grocery stores where Tom lives! :evil:



Almost, but not quite. You do see them at garden centers sometimes.



theshatterings said:


> Lovely vans (neos). I'm now convinced I do need a Seikai.. or a Manjushage.. which would you pick first?



Every collection needs a Seikai because it is just so special, and not just for the flowers, the whole plant is really unique. Manjyushage has great flowers, but the plant is nothing out of the ordinary - well, it is nice, but not special. So I'd go with Seikai first…


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm with Tom on the seikai. Seikai is also much cheaper and more readily available in the U.S. Rather than the manjyushage.

I got my seikai from nwo. I think Kristen still has some. oke:


----------



## theshatterings (Jul 15, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Every collection needs a Seikai because it is just so special, and not just for the flowers, the whole plant is really unique. Manjyushage has great flowers, but the plant is nothing out of the ordinary - well, it is nice, but not special. So I'd go with Seikai first…





Marco said:


> I'm with Tom on the seikai. Seikai is also much cheaper and more readily available in the U.S. Rather than the manjyushage.



Good to hear that. I _was_ leaning towards the Seikai already.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 16, 2015)

And a few more in flower this week:

'Oonamiseikai' - meaning "big wave blue ocean" - origin in Hyogo Prefecture sometime in the mid 1800's. Characterized by broad, curved leaves and large flowers that point slightly upward. Good grower and bloomer that can attain huge specimen size.







'Tenshin' - a so called elephant nose flower due to the odd, elongated spur that extends out from the flower like a moth's proboscis. Said to have originated in Shikoku, it is now very commonly produced by seed and is relatively cheap and available. Not hard to grow or flower, though it's "nose" is often distorted into curled shapes rather than extending out nicely.






'Eboshimaru' - originating in Kyoto, this is a large, old bean leaf type that is very vigorous in growth and can attain large clumps. In general this one produces more leaves than flowers, at least in my experience, but is a truly lovely plant. This year the flowers are fewer than normal.






Another wild type fuuran growing in a plum tree (Prunus mume) in my side yard. This plant has been established for 10 years now and always flowers well.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice, and thanks for the info.


----------



## Marco (Jul 16, 2015)

I was just reading this on your website on the train ride into work. I like the tenshin and eboshimaru. it's also great to see that these little guys are doing well outdoors. You have a good amount on the plum tree.

When is the pots page coming up? oke:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 16, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Another wild type fuuran growing in a plum tree (Prunus mume) in my side yard. This plant has been established for 10 years now and always flowers well.



I have Prunus mume growing in my front yard (zone 6b/7a): can I grow my neos outdoor year round?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 16, 2015)

Gorgeous plants!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 16, 2015)

Marco said:


> When is the pots page coming up? oke:



SOON! (honest)



Linus_Cello said:


> I have Prunus mume growing in my front yard (zone 6b/7a): can I grow my neos outdoor year round?



This species is probably hardy down to 25 F as long as the daily average is above freezing, but after that it gets more dicey. I'd rate it fully hardy in USDA zone 9b and a bit more marginal in 9a. That is assuming it doesn't get any significant time below 25 F. Locally, I'd guess that plants way up on the mountains can occasionally get to around 20 F, though I can't comment specifically on this. In zone 7 it will be dead as a doornail without significant protection.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the neo swing tour and all the cultural info. You do have an outstanding collection.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 16, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> SOON! (honest)
> 
> 
> 
> This species is probably hardy down to 25 F as long as the daily average is above freezing, but after that it gets more dicey. I'd rate it fully hardy in USDA zone 9b and a bit more marginal in 9a. That is assuming it doesn't get any significant time below 25 F. Locally, I'd guess that plants way up on the mountains can occasionally get to around 20 F, though I can't comment specifically on this. In zone 7 it will be dead as a doornail without significant protection.



Ok, maybe I'll keep it outside until Nov and part of December, inside the next couple months, and back outside in March.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jul 18, 2015)

This is a really good conversation! 

Regarding these large clumps of Neos...I sense that you are not growing your plants to eventually divide and sell/give away divisions. I also notice your observation that some of your plants didn't bloom as much this season as in years' past. Should large clumps of Neos be divided so that the division's would be stimulated to flowering?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2015)

I doubt that being a large clump is the reason for less flowering.
The reason I say this is because I have seen so many huge specimens loaded with flowers. So, they bloom just as good or even better as they age. 

Maybe he repotted and stressed the plants or some other change might have happened. Or the plants just don't want to be in the mood this year somehow. Anything is possible, but I don't think being a big plant is one of them.

My biggest one with about 20 growths (after chopping off a portion with about three growths from it) had one spike last month, and now I see it is making 2 more spikes. The roots have been inactive for months since I divided in the spring but they are now waking up.

Last year, this same plant had 6 spikes all together.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 21, 2015)

MattWoelfsen said:


> This is a really good conversation!
> 
> Regarding these large clumps of Neos...I sense that you are not growing your plants to eventually divide and sell/give away divisions. I also notice your observation that some of your plants didn't bloom as much this season as in years' past. Should large clumps of Neos be divided so that the division's would be stimulated to flowering?



Matt, I don't like to divide them without good reason since they look awesome as large clumps. Occasionally a piece falls off a clump during repotting and I'm forced to separate it. The plants are being shaded by a holly tree I need to cut back, that is why they are flowering less these days. Another job for this summer!



Happypaphy7 said:


> I doubt that being a large clump is the reason for less flowering.
> The reason I say this is because I have seen so many huge specimens loaded with flowers. So, they bloom just as good or even better as they age.
> 
> Maybe he repotted and stressed the plants or some other change might have happened. Or the plants just don't want to be in the mood this year somehow. Anything is possible, but I don't think being a big plant is one of them.
> ...



You are correct, large clump size doesn't effect the flower count except to make it go up! I also find repotting once a year to be beneficial if you grow in pure sphagnum moss. Missing a year can cause roots to be a bit unhappy and flower count can go down from NOT repotting. I avoid repotting in summer however unless I have to since their roots are in full growth. Late winter is best IMO. I find the same thing with paphs I grow (Parvis mostly) - they are invigorated by repotting.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for the additional information. I do not have any Neofinetia that can be described as "clumps". Mine are still described as "one large fan with 3-4 babies". LOL!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Takes time. They will get there.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2015)

MattWoelfsen said:


> "one large fan with 3-4 babies"



= a clump of 4-5 growths in 5 or so years. Keep them happy and they'll grow. I have a Manazuru growing off a Nishidemiyako that was a tiny baby just 3 or so years ago. Now it is almost adult size. It takes patience, like growing bonsai...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's a few more. The summer flowering season is almost over.

'Senzai' - orginating in Kyushu, this is a extemely dwarf bean leaf type. The flowers tend to present themselves upward, have stout flower parts (known as plum-petaled) and a thick, hooked spur. Once these plants commanded very high prices, but since they are true from seed, the market is now flooded and the prices are much lower these days.






'Manjushage' - a beautiful three spurred variety that has decreased in price over the last 5 years due to successful propagation by seed. This plant is said to be from Amami Island stock, which I can believe since it flowers a bit later than most fuukiran in my collection - a trait typical of most Amami types. My plant's flowers have a slight purple blush on the spurs.






A closer view of the flowers of 'Manjushage'. In this shot you can see how the spurs curve forward in lovely arcs.


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2015)

I love both of them the manjyushage is awesome. Definately on my to get list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2015)

Marco said:


> I love both of them the manjyushage is awesome. Definately on my to get list.



I'll be looking for that, also.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 25, 2015)

In my local market they only sell parsley and fresh green beans. 

I'm totally excited by the size and numerous bloomings!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2015)

Finishing out the Neofinetia season here are the Amami Island forms which tend to flower late (early to mid August here). I've found them to be vigorous growers, clumping up very nicely, but also a bit more frost tender. This one was set back badly during the cold winter of 2010/11. As you can see, it has recovered nicely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2015)

Very nicely, indeed!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 5, 2015)

Great!!! 
My Amami Island strain flowers in June every year.
Then, I have this brand new acquisition in spike.
The tag says Amami Island strain but I doubt it is even straight neo.
It is very very small plant with many fans, and the spikes are very dark.
I could be wrong, but I somehow believe this one might be Baby Angel ( neo. falcata x Lou Sneary).
I will be happy either way, but can't wait!!!


----------



## Marco (Aug 5, 2015)

That amami looks like it recovered extremely well. Its great seeing these plants outside.


----------

